# 1/25 Fire Truck Scratch Build WIP



## hell_fighter_8

Finally decided to build this

T23 by James L, on Flickr

1/25th scratch build, 2000 Seagrave Tiller Truck.

1920474_10152050203688985_532734880_n by James L, on Flickr

Cab starting to take shape.

1959600_10152054890653985_289150996_n by James L, on Flickr

This truck is from the same firehouse as my last build : https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/2845Vd

Thanks for looking.


----------



## vypurr59

Great start, for such an undertaking. Cannot wait to see this WIP to come through its paces. I will be following this.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Incredible work! I clicked on the link and had a look at your previous build...just awesome! *THIS* is *REAL *scratchbuilding! Definitely will be following along!


----------



## DodgeAddict

Hell_Fighter_8 That looks great

I too like a Fire Truck or two myself I'm building one in honor of the GearHead FireFighters that I know or have known for my life diorama
I'm restoring a real one too


----------



## Xenodyssey

It's looking good so far. I'm looking forward to reading the progress of your build.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Finally found some time this weekend to work on this.

1962657_10152071195308985_1178629536_n by James L, on Flickr

The cab really starting to take shape. Got most of my markings down for the doors and trim.


1897938_10152071195343985_860129267_n by James L, on Flickr
Started building the bed section of the aerial ladder. This will probably take the longest of any part to build.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## vypurr59

Your ladder looks better than the kit types. Very sweet indeed my friend. Keep on "truckin"!!!


----------



## Bandit17

Lots of work, but it looks like it'll be a great build! Can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## RCDave911

Great styrene work. How are you making the bends so clean? Have you thought about adding led's? If so I can give you some tips.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

RCDave911 said:


> Great styrene work. How are you making the bends so clean? Have you thought about adding led's? If so I can give you some tips.


Thanks. I have 2 exacto blades I use, one is a corner shape and another is a rounded shape. Those, a file and wet sanding. I have actually. Was thinking of using LED's and fiber optics. Run 4 circuits, 1 for running lights, 1 for the flood lights and 2 for emergency light.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Progress*

Tractor coming together.

10155340_10152127812423985_8001621572651227282_n by James L, on Flickr

1660818_10152127812488985_4470713467862836113_n by James L, on Flickr


----------



## vypurr59

Very Nice progress, Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Over due update*

I've been making progress on this, just not much to show. I've been working on the frame and chassis for the tractor and started the frame for the trailer.

10457924_10152240317923985_8336127573701827009_n by James L, on Flickr

10441179_10152240317868985_6257396462588702008_n by James L, on Flickr


----------



## -Hemi-

WOW! I'll be following as well... what on earth did you use to curve the small bezels around the headlight area? IMPRESSIVE work!


----------



## 12Blacktop

I'll be following this too. I love this scratch building stuff :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Progress! Slow but progress none the less. Mainly been working on getting the trailer together.

1538818_10152367457628985_5269423973125678220_n by James L, on Flickr

10612926_10152367457653985_1585112164133416253_n by James L, on Flickr

10599474_10152367457698985_8139064831758755737_n by James L, on Flickr

10403169_10152367457773985_5491164293551088516_n by James L, on Flickr


----------



## hell_fighter_8

-Hemi- said:


> WOW! I'll be following as well... what on earth did you use to curve the small bezels around the headlight area? IMPRESSIVE work!


They started out as corners reinforced from behind. Then I used a curved chisel blade that's from an exacto set for wood working, a file and sand paper.


----------



## -Hemi-

hell_fighter_8 said:


> They started out as corners reinforced from behind. Then I used a curved chisel blade that's from an exacto set for wood working, a file and sand paper.


Not sure what ya mean by "corners" you mean "half-round" styrene formed plastic from say Evergreen or Plastruct?

NICE job none-the-less! The trailer looks like a loto f work but, VERY WELL done I must say!


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Yeah it's half round stock from evergreen. I just carefully bent it and superglue. For some reason I thought you were talking about the rounded corners of the cab.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

More work on the trailer...

10734014_10152519718488985_501435003355527752_n by James L, on Flickr
10458607_10152519718553985_7474669747785683016_n by James L, on Flickr

If you're wondering if that's wires you see, it is. I plan on lighting this. So far I have 3 switches on the bottom of the trailer (running lights, strobe lights, flood/aerial lights) and a battery compartment with all the necessary wiring installed.


----------



## -Hemi-

-That is simply impressive man! WOW!


----------



## hell_fighter_8

After a little break, I'm finally back at this. A lot of what I've doing on this has been trim and support work. So the support for the out riggers are there, jack control boxes, door handles, stuff like that. This week I started the tiller cab.
15994790_10154420058093985_8396520339322819368_o by James L, on Flickr
16113253_10154420057953985_7733223455985244597_o by James L, on Flickr
16487096_10154466430353985_7012621709881027258_o by James L, on Flickr

Had the engine back for some repairs so why not
11817175_10153159546833985_6499691791961190152_n by James L, on Flickr

Hopefully life won't get in the way again and I'll be able to finish this in the not so distant future.


----------



## Xenodyssey

That is a really good example of scratch building. Love to see further progress.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Tiller cab mock up.
16427670_10154466430748985_466321575439350149_n by James L, on Flickr

16423154_10154466431088985_2945318794683397338_o by James L, on Flickr


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Trailer almost ready for paint.
16796967_10154504114748985_4416939585302757818_o by James L, on Flickr

16722518_10154504114883985_8224028624684224525_o by James L, on Flickr

16601965_10154504114998985_6606875055638041982_o by James L, on Flickr


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Tiller cab mostly done


----------



## tiking

Stunning work.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

tiking said:


> Stunning work.


plus 1


----------



## daytime dave

That is incredible. The detail work on the tiller cab is fantastic. The fan and flashlight are great. Very nice work!

I love the creativity on this site. So many talented people.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*More Color!*

Began to add color and details to the trailer.

28471530_10155528750068985_6241408673673953087_n

28471731_10155528749913985_2271678466147762057_n

This was actually done awhile ago but I couldn't upload pictures to flickr.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*I see a marriage in the future!*

Built turntable and a test fit of everything. Next will be to get color and chrome on the turntable and get that on the trailer. If all goes well it should rotate. Then I can color and chrome the tractor and marry it to the trailer.

30624710_10155629818988985_6817865114696286208_o 

30623834_10155629819183985_7362057026085584896_n


30656286_10155629819783985_6338080593007345664_n


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Marriage made in heaven*

Turntable painted and chromed, attached to the trailer, and it rotates. Trailer married to the tractor which rotates and pitches. Also got my wheels on though I need to adjust the trailer axle. Wheels were provided by Custom Squads - Models by Tony - Home and I couldn't be happier with them.

31925130_10155678307863985_1097288148976664576_n

31924966_10155678307778985_7302362667207884800_n

31945202_10155678307658985_7567473169980719104_n

31901814_10155678307513985_6402783583831851008_n


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Aerial Ladder*

Completed aerial ladder, the sections slide inside one another. Onto the ladder pistons and paint.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Good to see the build continues....

:thumbsup:


----------



## aussiemuscle308

amazing detail. i'm loving it.


----------



## Y3a

What a great job of scratch building!


----------



## daytime dave

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Good to see the build continues....
> 
> :thumbsup:



I'll second that motion. Great job.


----------



## Zombie_61

Wait, wait, wait. An aerial ladder. That extends. Built from scratch. In styrene.










You are my new hero.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Fantastic work! One of the finest scratchbuilds I've ever seen. So jealous!


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Zombie_61 said:


> Wait, wait, wait. An aerial ladder. That extends. Built from scratch. In styrene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my new hero.


Thanks, it wasn't easy. A lot of hours and few jigs. It's not perfect but it looks the part. Plan on cabling it the sections extend equally together but there's a good chance that won't work, we'll see.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

aussiemuscle308 said:


> amazing detail. i'm loving it.





Y3a said:


> What a great job of scratch building!





whiskeyrat said:


> Fantastic work! One of the finest scratchbuilds I've ever seen. So jealous!


Thanks for all the kind words, I'm glad there are still people who appreciate it. Model building is a dying art and scratch building more so. I wish Hollywood still used physical models, at least for the hero ships.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Aerial ladder mounted*

https://flic.kr/p/2fPCzVXhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://flic.kr/p/MDfMWBhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Finally got the Aerial ladder mounted. Originally I planned to cable the ladder so it would extend and retract like the real thing. After much trail and error, I decided to ditch that idea, the pulleys and mounts kept breaking under the stress. So the extension pistons and cables are just there for show. The sections still extend, just independent of each other. This was by far the most challenging part of the build thus far and I no intention of building another any time soon.


https://flic.kr/p/2fPCzXahttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Ladder cradle finished. Still have plenty of detail work to do but at least it is all finally together. I've also begun fabricating the cab interior, maybe one of these years I'll finish it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice to see the latest updates on the build. :cheers2:


----------



## Kolarson

That looks amazing! Fantastic job!


----------



## roadskarekustoms

Good Lord!!...Talk about skills and determination!!!!....Right-On hell_fighter_8!!!


----------



## alpink

certainly a masterpiece worthy of great praise


----------



## hell_fighter_8

I realized that I had not updated this thread in over a year; my apologies, I thought this site was no more but I see now that it's just been updated. I have been working on this off and on over that time.

Here are the construction pics of the interior of the cab:




And the finished result:


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Most recently I've been working on getting the cab together.



So lately I've been working the grill and adding more detail and color to the cab. Hopefully I'll actually finish this thing one of these years.

Also I'm going to need to get decals made up for this and and if anyone has any suggestions of who to use, please send them my way.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Good to see you back! 🤙


----------



## irishtrek

There's a web site which sells decals for emergency vehicles including fire apparatus but I cannot think of the name right now. You may try a site called the model fire house, at least that's what I think the name of it is and just so you know it's a disscusion board like HT.


----------



## aussiemuscle308

Welcome back
still a damn awesome build


----------



## hell_fighter_8

irishtrek said:


> There's a web site which sells decals for emergency vehicles including fire apparatus but I cannot think of the name right now. You may try a site called the model fire house, at least that's what I think the name of it is and just so you know it's a disscusion board like HT.


There's a couple sites but none of them have decals for Baltimore. Scale Firehouse, it says it's currently in rehab. There's a few sites and pages on Etsy that do them so we'll see. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

More progress on the cab!



Getting there, almost time for the windshields which I'm not looking forward too.


----------



## daytime dave

I'm glad to see you and this thread back. Still looks awesome. I hope you find someone to make decals.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Cab ready to be mounted


Cab mounted to the chassis!


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Lighting test...

Running lights


Flood lights


Strobes and lightbar


Video! (click on picture)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice! The video is great!


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Front bumper!


----------



## daytime dave

Very cool, especially with the lights.


----------



## Zombie_61

This entire build is spectacular, but that cab is truly a thing of beauty, especially at that scale!


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Finally had some time to work on this, bumper finished!


----------



## p_j

Wow! Impressive. How cool that this detailed build threaded through 6 years of your life. Just awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------

